# Jobs for ppl with SA?



## microbopeep (Apr 28, 2013)

Looking for the kind of job where only nice people work at and there are patient bosses.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Monitoring this thread because i'd like to know as well.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-of-jobs-are-good-for-people-with-sa-1072337/


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Only nice people? That might be a tough one because it depends on the working environment and rather the people there have a stick shoved up who knows where.

But the two that come to mind quickly is Truck Driver and Librarian. The only thing that sucks about the latter is that some libraries want workers with a 4 year degree. 

Another one is warehouse type jobs, but honestly, those aren't for everyone.


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah, library is a good option. friend of mine worked in a library right out of high school. he didn't make much so you may need a degree if you want the higher paying positions. idk


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

duckie said:


> yeah, library is a good option. friend of mine worked in a library right out of high school. he didn't make much so you may need a degree if you want the higher paying positions. idk


Sounds interesting. How much exactly is "not much"? I gave up after I saw how many wanted full 4 year degrees.

I might just take my own advice and start looking into them again. Couldn't be any worse than my current job.


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> Sounds interesting. How much exactly is "not much"? I gave up after I saw how many wanted full 4 year degrees.
> 
> I might just take my own advice and start looking into them again. Couldn't be any worse than my current job.


minimum wage and part-time hours. i don't know how much room their is for advancement without a degree, you'd have to look into it but you can definitely get a minimum wage job shelving books which is what he started out doing.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't think there much besides working for yourself. I work in a warehouse and my boss still require me to be assertive.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

Some jobs I have had;

Driver: Driving down town is stressful, and you have to make small talk with customers quite often. It can get pretty awkward when you have little to say to the person you've been delivering to for 6 months. 
It can also be peaceful (read: boring) when you're on the road by yourself for 12 hours/day.
pay: $11-$18/hr

Fast food: Not too bad actually. Once you get to know your co-workers it it can be an okay job. In my experience, you get a mix of students (high-school and uni) and immigrants, which means you can have real discussions or none at all, depending on who you work with. (jk)
pay: $8-$11/hr

Mechanic/Service tech: Customer interaction is for the service writers in the front. Your job is to take an invoice from a slot, get the car from a lot, and drive it inside. Spend the next .5-10 hours doing the work, then parking the vehicle back in the lot. This is by far the best job a person with SA could have. Good money and essentially zero contact with customers. Anyone reading this who is mechanically inclined should seriously consider getting into this sort of work. 
pay: $19-$40/hr

Night shift in retail stores: I've both stocked shelves and cleaned stores. It's boring, but you meet some interesting people. A lot of the people I worked with were introverts as well. Boring job though.
pay:$11-$17/hr

Equipment operator: Yeah, not a lot to say about this one. Pays well, and time sort of just flies by. Very little customer/client interaction. In a 10 hour day, one hour is spent talking to people. A good job for those with good spatial awareness. 
pay: $18-$32/hr

Retail/sales: Ugh. The only job I was ever fired from. Terrible managers and the customers, holy ****. How did they even figure out how to dress themselves if they can't even find the pet food isle? Avoid. 
Pay: Not enough to give a ****.

Researcher: Pretty good. I worked from home and never met my employers. A lot of this is internet related, with a few phone calls here and there. It's pretty awesome, I just wish it paid the bills. A lot of the work pertains to legal matters, nothing sketchy, just title searches and finding people. This is my favourite job so far. 
Pay: varies.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Another job I would recommend: Working at any bank's "operations center." It's not a branch, you don't deal with customers. They deal with business accounts. I worked at one for 3 years during college and didn't appreciate what I had. We had our own mail room where people sent in payments to PO boxes of various companies. I'd sort the payments, encode checks, do some basic data entry. If you worked third shift and could stay awake, you were golden.


----------



## weirdfeelings (Sep 13, 2014)

My advice is high tech jobs were your skills are in demand, you call the shots and requires very little human interaction.

This may not be beneficial to your SA..but it can get you through and earning a living.

However, anything with little interaction would be fine.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

duckie said:


> minimum wage and part-time hours. i don't know how much room their is for advancement without a degree, you'd have to look into it but you can definitely get a minimum wage job shelving books which is what he started out doing.


That sounds good actually. I'm part time now, but it's warehouse, and we're worked like dogs with not even a few minute brake, so that sounds like a massive step up.

I've already looked into a few and the entry level part time library positions seem hard to get into probably because so many people want them. And I guess who can blame them.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

burningpile said:


> Some jobs I have had;
> 
> Driver: Driving down town is stressful, and you have to make small talk with customers quite often. It can get pretty awkward when you have little to say to the person you've been delivering to for 6 months.
> It can also be peaceful (read: boring) when you're on the road by yourself for 12 hours/day.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience in this detailed list. I am curious about mechanic. Wouldn't that require training. How would one get started. If one isn't great at mechanical work and fixing objects or never had experience, one should probably move on?


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

ils25r said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience in this detailed list. I am curious about mechanic. Wouldn't that require training. How would one get started. If one isn't great at mechanical work and fixing objects or never had experience, one should probably move on?


To get started you would need to become an apprentice. Most shops hire from within when looking for 1st year apprentices, so the tire and oil changers who already work there generally get these positions. It's a 4 year apprenticeship, and every year you would go to college for 8 weeks to learn new things specific to whichever year you are in. First year is all about safety, tools, suspension, steering. Fourth year is where you get into stuff like hybrid vehicles and auto transmissions.

Mechanical aptitude is something a person can develop, that's true for me at least.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

artiest, labor, janitor


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

Back of the store positions like stockers, freight unloaders. or something else in logistics.
You could always get intp programming if you have the knack for it.
data entry
Liberian assistant
graphic designer


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

burningpile said:


> To get started you would need to become an apprentice. Most shops hire from within when looking for 1st year apprentices, so the tire and oil changers who already work there generally get these positions. It's a 4 year apprenticeship, and every year you would go to college for 8 weeks to learn new things specific to whichever year you are in. First year is all about safety, tools, suspension, steering. Fourth year is where you get into stuff like hybrid vehicles and auto transmissions.
> 
> Mechanical aptitude is something a person can develop, that's true for me at least.


thanks for the info and informing my curiosity. I'm probably too old for that kind of program now as well as my severe SA would make an attempt disastrous. (my SA is so bad, I would have trouble getting along with coworkers probably much less customers), but good to know and appreciate it.


----------



## hachiman115 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd have to say stocker and security officer/gaurd.

Stocking stores at night can be boring but, you don't have to worry about any customers and just focus on whatever task given to you. If your lucky might be able to wear headphones and listen to music after hours. Although I kinda wish there were customers sometimes to help, so I could have an excuse for leaving the aisle. Stocking late at night there's like no reason you shouldn't be done by in the morning.

As of for security, it really depends on the post. Also security can pay decent if you get a good company. In my time as a security gaurd, I was at a power plant that was under construction. I liked it because on the weekends by 3:30 the crew was gone, and the only people left at the site were me and the other gaurd and a few office people. The other guards weren't the best, but I'd just take the truck and ride around since I was lead. Only thing I hated was weekdays whenever I had to work because I had to talk with delivery drivers riding up to the gate and watch the 500 plus workers and everything. 

My current post is at a college overnight and I love it. I'm the only person on campus and can do whatever I want. I can do school work & I watch movies. Watch a movie/tv show do a patrol is my routine. By the time I leave in the morning a few professors have come in, but I don't really have to interact with that many of em because they use their passes and come in through side doors. Only thing is if I get stuck during the day shift, I kinda hate it because all the college students roaming around and all the people looking at you while you do your patrol, but everyone's super cool and nice.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

:clapWork from home!!!!:clap

At least that's what I am doing. I work PT at home as a tutor. But I am planning to get my TEFL so I can have a full-time ESL job online, in another state or overseas.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

burningpile made a good list and summary. Other jobs I can think of are related to the post office i.e. delivering mail, sorting mail, that kind of thing. 

Another one I can think of is baggage handler, it would be so loud and everyone has ear muffs on you don't have to worry about making smalltalk! Although it would be very physically demanding.

Another one, traffic controller i.e. Stop-Slow sign/lollipop man. But maybe not so good for someone with SA with drivers staring at you all day judging you! Same goes for school crossing supervisor.

There is also gardener, lawn mower and related jobs.

Truck, courier, delivery, car driver.

I'm considering all these things at the moment being unemployed and willing to do anything, it is just a question of which one I could most easily endure...


----------

